# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  How to install a pressure gauge for the hydraulic press

## Eloy Workshop



----------

Big Rick (Apr 28, 2018),

rlm98253 (Apr 27, 2018),

Seedtick (Apr 27, 2018)

----------


## flybyican

> 



All black box with, No sound.

----------


## Eloy Workshop

It's true, I do not know what could have happened, I'll try to solve it, greetings and forgive the inconvenience (Google translator)



> All black box with, No sound.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Eloy Workshop! We've added your Bottle Jack Pressure Gauge to our Jacks and Lifts category,
as well as to your builder page: Eloy Workshop's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bottle Jack Pressure Gauge
 by Eloy Workshop

tags:
gauge, bottle jack

----------

